
Toyota Explains Why the New Supra Is Powered by BMW - msnautomotive
https://www.motor1.com/news/298196/toyota-supra-bmw-engine-explanation/
======
Annatar
If the new Supra isn't going to have a TOYOTA engine, what's the point? I
might as well buy the BMW M320d station wagon with the most powerful diesel
and manual transmission BMW produces and call it a day. Even if I bought an M3
with a manual and the V8, I'd still be ahead of the BMW Supra. Who comes up
with this stuff?

------
masonic
This concept reminds me of the Ford Taurus SHO(0) with a DOHC Yamaha motor.
Ford didn't make a DOHC 24-valve motor of its own yet.

(0)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Taurus_SHO](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Taurus_SHO)

